# Y'all read this. Copyrighted material.



## Muddyfoots

Although many sites allow sharing and reposting of their content elsewhere on the web many other sites do not and are aggressive in protecting their copyrighted material. Since it is impossible to sort out who allows republishing of copyrighted material and who doesn't, consider any published material on other websites to be copyrighted and you may not post it here. 

You may post a link to the other site and its' content. 
__________________

Our problem is we don't have the resources to "pick the fly manure out of the pepper" and determine which web sites pursue copyright protection and which ones don't, so we had to make a global rule.

As far as posting links to sites that have "comment" sections, due diligence on your part is required. Our theme is "Family Friendly, G Rated". We don't have the time or resources to read all the comment sections at all the links but our theme and its' associated rules regarding posting of material that does not comply still applies. We will make every effort at being judicious in applying that rule with regard to links. Accordingly, we are relying on you the members to help us "police" links. 

The occasional "slip up" is to be expected. In those cases we will simply delete the link and indicate why in the post or send you a PM with no other moderation action. Continuous, repeated "slip ups" will have to be treated differently.

In short, if the website has a comments section and does not police it as far as decency standards, try to find another source with the same material or a source that does not include a comments section.

Posting videos from Youtube and other public multi-media sharing sites is still allowed pursuant to our rule you must use the embed link, not the URL link.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=3580631#post3580631


----------



## Sugar HillDawg

Hey Muddy, I can see where copyright comes into play if some sort of financial gain is involved in posting original material but it's not the case on here.Please PM and clarify .


----------

